# Female Betta With Platy Fry



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have a female betta by herself in a 10 gallon tank. She has a cave
and live plants and appears to like her new home after being housed 
in a 1.7 gallon.

My questions:

I now have platy fry growing out in the 1.7 gallon. Two of them are
approx the size of a thumbnail. Would it be OK to add them in
with the female betta ? 

If I did this, how do I feed the betta and the platies
their different foods ?

Thank you in advance for any help ! Much appreciated !


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Theres a chance the fry will be lunch. As for feeding them you can train the betta to eat at one side, and feed her while feeding the others on the other side.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I am thinking of placing one of the chubbier platy fry in with the betta.
I do not want to stress either fish. I am hoping that the beautiful betta Sabra enjoys the company and that the baby platy will have a new home
to mature to full size !


----------

